# Go With Your Gut: Gut and Psychology Syndrome (GAPS) Diet Primer



## benjysirois (May 31, 2014)

"A nutritional regimen to heal the gut, repair immunity, and make a damaged body whole again."

Here's the first published version. Keep an eye out for the new edition and a recipe zine. Be well"


----------

